# Truma 2800 problem!!



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, in my motorhome i had a truma 2800 which wouldnt work at all, i bought a 2nd hand 2800, fitted it and this one has some life in it but wont heat!!! i have a full gas bottle fitted with 50mb regulator , good leisure battery. When i turn the heater on the fan spins and after a few seconds i can hear a ticking noise from the `black box` as though it is trying to light, then it all shuts off and a solid red light comes on the controller, ive tried it several times, with just 12v on, and 240v and the engine running with the same result, does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be?

cheers chris


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

It might have been already checked but have you turned on the gas control ie the one that isolates the gas appliances? Can you smell gas?
Richard


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

richardjames said:


> It might have been already checked but have you turned on the gas control ie the one that isolates the gas appliances? Can you smell gas?
> Richard


yes we had that on, i also disconnected the gas pipe from the heater and turned the gas control on to make sure gas is getting to the heater, then reconnected it, im just wondering if theres anything i can do/check before taking the van to a place that can have a look.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you took the cover off outside chris :?: 
I presume your talking about your water heater?


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

westy77 said:


> Hi, in my motorhome i had a truma 2800 which wouldnt work at all, i bought a 2nd hand 2800, fitted it and this one has some life in it but wont heat!!! i have a full gas bottle fitted with 50mb regulator , good leisure battery. When i turn the heater on the fan spins and after a few seconds i can hear a ticking noise from the `black box` as though it is trying to light, then it all shuts off and a solid red light comes on the controller, ive tried it several times, with just 12v on, and 240v and the engine running with the same result, does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be?
> 
> cheers chris


Hi, if you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Monday, they should be able to help you.

Regards


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

moblee said:


> Have you took the cover off outside chris :?:
> I presume your talking about your water heater?


sorry not the water heater, its a warm air heater (is that the correct name for it?)


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi, if you give Glenn or Ian a ring on Monday, they should be able to help you.
> 
> Regards


ok thanks, i dont know who they are  do you have contact number?


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

HELLO !! 

TO YOU , I THINK !! :idea: I HAD THE THE SAME AS YOU . DID YOU KNOW IT WILL SOME TIME,S 40 SEC,S TO GET IT SELF GOING , I HAVE JUST BOUGHT MY SELF THE S700 HYMER , WITH BLOWN AIR HEATING VERY HOT TOO , I TRIED TO GET MINE GOING , AND DID NOT HAVE MUCH LUCK EITHER .PROB 1 DID NOT TAKE THE OUT SIDE VENT COVER OFF , WITH THIS ON IT WILL GIVE YOU A RED LIGHT , THE SWITCH IN QUESTION HAS 2 LITTLE RED SWITCHS YES , THE LEFT ONE, SWITCH TO HIGH FLAME AND THE RIGHT SWITCH ALSO SWITCH TO HIGH FLAME WITH THE COVER OFF THE VENT COVER THIS IS, IT STILL CAN TAKE IT,S TIME . BUT IT WILL WORK! TRY IT , ONCE IT IS FIRING ON ALL CYLINDERS YOU CAN THEN SET THE FLAME ON BOTH SWITCH,S DOWN IF YOU WANT THE BLOWER WORKING , GOOD LUCK .

IT WORKED FOR ME , MY MATE HAS ONE IN HIS CAMPER AND HE GAVE ME THE ANSWER , IT WORKS FINE ? BUT I THOUGHT LIKE YOU IT TAKE,S SO LONG TO START. AND THE RED LIGHT THOUGHT IT DID NOT WORK , BUT IT DID , WITH A BIT OF KNOWLEDGE , LOLL!! 

HAVE A GOOD LIFE , LIVE LONG , AND HAPPY CAMPING , 

DENTON,


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

on the side of the van is a vent with no cover on and a smaller vent where the heater exhausts, theres no cover on that either,

this is the controller


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Have you tried lighting it without selecting the fan.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

westy77 said:


> ok thanks, i dont know who they are  do you have contact number?


Glenn or Ian's workplace

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

moblee said:


> Have you tried lighting it without selecting the fan.


i dont think i have that option, the left switch does half or full heat, and the right one is down for blown cold air (this works) middle for off (this definatly works :lol: ) and up for warm air (fan always comes on with this)


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> westy77 said:
> 
> 
> > ok thanks, i dont know who they are  do you have contact number?
> ...


thank you, ill give them a call


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:dontknow: Ooh dear.Running out of ideas now.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi check thet the PCB is ok ---thats the brain board- you could check to see if it fryed or poss damp,either way just unpluging,poss drying with hair dryer, looking and replacing may make it work. (bad connection)
terry


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

maddie said:


> Hi check thet the PCB is ok ---thats the brain board- you could check to see if it fryed or poss damp,either way just unpluging,poss drying with hair dryer, looking and replacing may make it work. (bad connection)
> terry


ive had a look in there to check the two fuses were ok, it seems good and no damp in there, the heater came out of a van that was being stripped, i was told it worked before being stripped out, i didnt witness it working though, it was posted to me


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

westy77 said:


> When i turn the heater on the fan spins and after a few seconds i can hear a ticking noise from the `black box` as though it is trying to light, then it all shuts off and a solid red light comes on the controller, ive tried it several times, with just 12v on, and 240v and the engine running with the same result, does anyone have any ideas as to what the problem could be?
> 
> cheers chris


Hi Chris,

I have experienced the exact same problems with a Truma E2400 Cab Heater. I eventually sorted it out..........................when I remembered that I had isolated the gas supply prior to the MOT, which had been several months before I needed it again.  
It definitely sound like a gas problem to me. I know that you checked for gas input, but if it is not getting to the burner/igniter, it won't fire up.

Some times when mine is operating, the red LED flashes, which indicates low voltage.

Truma E2400
Sorry Chris, but I can't find any info on the Truma 2800.

Jock.


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

JockandRita said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> I have experienced the exact same problems with a Truma E2400 Cab Heater. I eventually sorted it out..........................when I remembered that I had isolated the gas supply prior to the MOT, which had been several months before I needed it again.
> It definitely sound like a gas problem to me. I know that you checked for gas input, but if it is not getting to the burner/igniter, it won't fire up.
> ...


cheers, so it looks like it could be what ignites the gas that could be the problem, ill call the guys mentioned earlier see what they say, ill look for a camper place near here that services truma heaters


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

One more idea chris,
If you can get the front of the fire off perhaps there's a normal size battery for the ignition :?:


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

moblee said:


> One more idea chris,
> If you can get the front of the fire off perhaps there's a normal size battery for the ignition :?:


im not sure, i can get to the heater as its under the seat/bed in the back, have to remove it to get inside though as the screws holding it together are underneath, ill, have a look tomorrow


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Alright chris,can't say I haven't tried :lol:


----------



## 118073 (Nov 9, 2008)

moblee said:


> Alright chris,can't say I haven't tried :lol:


you and everyone have been great, cheers for the advice 

ill get the heater working, then it will be the `the frame in m camper is rotting so need to build a new one` question :lol:


----------

